# NordVPN pas fonctionnel



## Youngkriss911 (12 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour, j'ai NordVPN sur mon iPhone, j'entre mes identifiants etc... mais quand je choisi une localisation ,mon iPhone est toujours à mon véritable emplacement ,je ne comprends vraiment pas comment faire... Le VPN est activée dans les réglages 

Que faire s'il vous plaît ? Merci


----------



## Chris K (12 Juillet 2019)

Youngkriss911 a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai NordVPN sur mon iPhone, j'entre mes identifiants etc... mais quand je choisi une localisation ,mon iPhone est toujours à mon véritable emplacement ,je ne comprends vraiment pas comment faire... Le VPN est activée dans les réglages
> 
> Que faire s'il vous plaît ? Merci



Qu’est-ce qui te fait croire que ton VPN n’est pas activé ?
Sinon, opération simple à faire : supprimer l’application et la réinstaller. Quand tu te connectes tu as une demande d’autorisation pour l’installation d’une configuration du VPN.. il faut l’autoriser (une fois) pour que cela fonctionne.


----------



## Youngkriss911 (12 Juillet 2019)

Il n'est pas activé car je vais par exemple sur Google Maps, je suis toujours à mon vrai emplacement ...
Justement quand j'ai déjà eu cette autorisation vu que c'est ma première utilisation, d'où mon "Le VPN est activée dans les réglages" 
Je change de localisation ,toujours pareil, y a juste le VPN qui apparait en haut à droite de l'écran, puis rien de flagrant


----------



## Chris K (12 Juillet 2019)

Mais l’application te dit qu’elle est connectée à un serveur VPN (bandeau vert sur le haut de l’application) quand tu l’ouvres ou n’es-tu pas connecté du tout ?
Le site https://www.dnsleaktest.com/ te renvoie ta véritable localisation et ton véritable fournisseur ?
Dans les réglages de NordVPN (option « auto-connect ») as-tu un réseau wifi de confiance d’ajouté ?


----------



## LaJague (13 Juillet 2019)

Heu.... maps envoie les coordonnées du gps qui sont pas gérées par le vpn sauf erreur !
Il faut désactiver la localisation et ensuite tester en allant sur https://www.mon-ip.com par ex


----------



## edenpulse (13 Juillet 2019)

Maps envoie les coordonnées GPS.... celles-ci ne changent pas. C'est la localisation de l'IP qui est à vérifier. https://geoiptool.com/fr/


----------

